
Google gesture patent would let Glass wearers 'heart' real-world objects - th0br0
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/15/google-gesture-patent-would-let-glass-wearers-heart-objects/
======
forkandwait
Maybe this should read "Glass wearer [singular]"?

